# Lenovo W540 Hardware Photos



## Takeda (Feb 6, 2014)

1  Lenovo W540  (bottom view)






2  MyDigital 128GB SSD (42mm - front view)





3  MyDigital 128GB SSD (42mm - back view)





4  Lenovo W540 WiFi & mSATA adapters





5  Lenovo HDD & MEMORY locations





6  Ultrabay HDD adapter with 1TB Hybrid HDD


----------



## jenko (Feb 7, 2014)

Not the most aesthetically pleasing images, but they are informative and serve their purpose as visual guides.


----------



## Takeda (Feb 7, 2014)

jenko said:


> Not the most aesthetically pleasing images, but they are informative and serve their purpose as visual guides.



Thank you.


----------

